# RECALL for Lawn Tractors



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 11, 2006 
Release #06-207
Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 284-8872 
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Husqvarna Outdoor Products Inc. Recalls Lawn Tractors for Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Lawn Tractors

Units: About 174,000

Manufacturer: Husqvarna Outdoor Products Inc., of Augusta, Ga., formerly
known as Electrolux Outdoor Products Inc.

Hazard: The fuel line on these lawn tractors can separate from the fuel
tank outlet. If this occurs, fuel will spill out, posing a fire hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: : Husqvarna Outdoor Products Inc. received 886
reports of fuel lines that separated from the fuel tank outlet and 16
reports of fires related to this issue. There are three reports of minor
personal injury.

Description: The lawn tractors were sold under the Husqvarna, Craftsman,
Poulan Pro, Poulan, Weed Eater, Southern States and Murray brand names.
Recalled tractors' product, model and serial numbers are listed in the
chart below. To determine if a tractor is included in the recall, check
the lawn tractors' product, model and serial numbers, located on a label
under the seat of the tractor.

Sold at: Home centers, retailers, hardware stores and dealers nationwide
from September 2005 through June 2006 for between $820 and $1,500.

Manufactured In: Orangeburg, S.C.

Remedy: Consumers with recalled tractors should immediately stop using
the tractor and contact the applicable firm listed in below chart to
schedule a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For more information, call Husqvarna Outdoor Products
Inc. toll-free at (866) 284-8872 or visit their Web site at
www.husqvarna.com. Consumers with Craftsman-brand tractors should call
(800) 659-5917. Consumers with Poulan Pro, Poulan, Weed Eater, Southern
States or Murray brand tractors should call toll-free at (866) 284-8872.

Brand Product Number Model Number
Serial Number Range Service
Center 
Craftsman(r) NA
917.27662

917.27663 120905-X00XXXX

917.27618 through 061606-X00XXXX
(800) 659-5917

917.27664
Monday through Saturday

between 6 a.m. and 8 p.m. ET.

www.sears.com 
NA
917.27535

917.27639 090905-X00XXXX

917.27640 through 062206-X00XXXX

917.27641

917.27678 


Husqvarna(r) 960430003 00 YT1942T
120905-X00XXXX

through 061606-X00XXXX (866) 721-6091

Monday through Friday

between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET

www.husqvarna.com 
960130019 00 LT16542
090905-X00XXXX

through 062206-

X00X`XXX 


Poulan(r) 960420026 00 C20H42YT
120905-X00XXXX

through 061606-X00XXXX (866) 284-8872

Monday through Friday

between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET

www.poulan.com 
960120043 00 PO12538LT
960120044 00 PB1638LT
960120044 01 PB1638LT
960120044 02 PB1638LT
090905-X00XXXX
960120045 00 PB1842LT
through 062206-X00XXXX
960120045 01 PB1842LT
960120053 00 PB185H42LT
960170004 00 PB18H42LT 


Poulan Pro(r) 960420020 00 PB19H42YT
960420008 00 PB20H42YT
120905-X00XXXX
960420009 00 PK20H42YT
through 061606-X00XXXX (866) 284-8872
960420016 00 XT19H42YT
Monday through Friday

between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET

www.poulan.com 
960160013 00 HD17542
960160013 01 HD17542
090905-X00XXXX
960120060 00 XT185H42LT
through 062206-X00XXXX


Southern States	960420011 00 SO20H42YT
120905-X00XXXX

through 061606-X00XXXX (866) 284-8872

Monday through Friday

between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET 
960120054 00 SO1638LT
960120055 00 SO17542LT
090905-X00XXXX
960120057 01 SO19H42LT
through 062206-X00XXXX


Weed Eater(r) 960160014 00
960160014 02 HD13538
090905-X00XXXX

through 062206-X00XXXX (866) 284-8872

Monday through Friday

between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET

www.weedeater.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Deere180! :thumbsup:


----------

